# Red Peace Lily?



## rip18 (Jan 14, 2008)

Another one from the butterfly conservatory.  

This appears to be a red peace lily (Spathiphyllum).

Nikon D200, Lester A. Dine 105 mm macro, f/7.3, 1/40th second, ISO 200, tripod, full frame.  Ran a set of levels to darken the background a bit more.


----------



## jason308 (Jan 14, 2008)

Beautiful shot Rip!!!!  Love the way you composed it!!!


----------



## DRB1313 (Jan 14, 2008)

Very nice indeed. Beautiful image.


----------



## Hoss (Jan 14, 2008)

Yep, great composition and photo.

Hoss


----------



## FERAL ONE (Jan 14, 2008)

darkening the bg really sets it off, neat shot rip !!!


----------



## ronfritz (Jan 14, 2008)

That's a beauty Rip!!


----------



## leo (Jan 14, 2008)

*Very well done*

When I was shooting the butterflies I never thought to shoot any of the pretty plants in there too


----------



## rip18 (Jan 14, 2008)

Shoot, the butterflies were hanging down in the shadows way back in the thickets off the walk!  I had to shoot something!


----------

